# Older car vs. Newer car?



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm looking into getting a used car (looking at Nissans). I was just wondering if it'd be better to buy an:

older car from 1992-94
or
a slightly newer car from 1995-1998.

I know older cars you can get cheaper... but is it more worth it to get an older car? will there be a greater chance of problems, so much so that it offsets the advantages of the cheaper price?


----------

